# South Florida Spring Gathering - Apr. 28-30 W/Pics . ("You Missed It" )



## JckDanls 07

OK then.. sounds like it's gonna be a go ... Dates will be April 28-30 ... Book your sites now (although you don't have to camp if you don't want, day trippers are more than welcome) .... some come earlier... some stay later ...

*Attendees*

Forum Member# of GuestsSite #NotesKeith (@JckDanls07)187Arriving Thur *Maple/Bourbon Ham, Paper goods*Doug @dougmays  82
Arriving Fri *Plates, Plasticware, Boneless Pork Loin*
Site 86 is open186
Carol @carol506

and @grumpa john
188/89
Arriving Fri *Plates, Coleslaw*
Mark @bobcats110  81Arriving Fri   *B**aked Beans*        Craig @Nimrod1135Arriving FriSite 80 is open  80  Steve @Florida Steve1  Arriving Thur
*Official Information:*
Dates: April 28-30
Where:
Highlands Hammock Park
5931 Hammock Road
Sebring, Florida 33872
(863) 386-6094

What:
Saturday is usually our "Main Day"..where we do most of the cooking, conversating, hangout, etc

*Weekend Menu:*

Friday - Smoked Ham (Keith) and Collard Greens (Doug)

Saturday "Lunch" - Stuffed Pork Loin

Saturday "Family Buffet" Dinner - Ribs from cookoff and......

*Rib Competition* (Saturday, Turn-in time 5pm...subject to change)

John

Doug

Keith

Steve

and anybody else who wants to ..


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Well i better back up some as we are going to Germany in April


----------



## SmokinAl

I think early April would be best.

It still may be a little cool then.

Al


----------



## social d

Where in Fl will it be held?


----------



## JckDanls 07

Social D said:


> Where in Fl will it be held?



We've been holding it at Highlands Hammock State Park in Sebring ... 

Here's some info and pics for the last one...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...ng-6th-annual-november-4th-6th-pictures-added


----------



## JckDanls 07

It doesn't have to be in April..  March 23 weekend all sights are open ...


----------



## nimrod

I'd be interested, usually good camping weather right thru to early May. Although it has been blazing hot down here for Christmas.  It may just be me & the dog as it is still peak season for Ann's Green Market business. A friend from Okeechobee missed the last one, I'll pass this on to him. Okee is a short hop from Sebring.

Craig


----------



## tripleq

Im in... and all healed up.


----------



## carol506

Definitely, we're ready


----------



## BGKYSmoker

March would be good.


----------



## SmokinAl

If there are spots available, I would think March would be better than April.

Al


----------



## carol506

Please dont make it last week of March.  We have reservations that took me a year to secure.  Anytime but that week.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

I better get to making stuff


----------



## carol506

We are booked at Gamble Rogers March 27-30 so March date out for us.  Any other date fine.


----------



## boykjo

I'm interested


----------



## jarjarchef

Interested, but need to see when Wife had Spring Break for her College courses, we re going to Atlanta then.

 Early April works better for me.

Keep in mind Easter the 16th.


----------



## dougmays

I cannot do the first april dates but other than that i think i'm free. 

Random question...since this is a one-off camping trip, would anyone be interested in doing this Spring event at a location a little further north :)


----------



## floridasteve

I'm in.  Wherever, whenever!:sausage:


----------



## dougmays

If i'm the only one who wants to try a different location, HH is fine with me:)


----------



## tripleq

dougmays said:


> If i'm the only one who wants to try a different location, HH is fine with me:)


Are you hinting at a South Fla gathering in... dare I say it... South Florida???


----------



## JckDanls 07

TripleQ said:


> dougmays said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If i'm the only one who wants to try a different location, HH is fine with me:)
> 
> 
> 
> Are you hinting at a South Fla gathering in... dare I say it... South Florida???
> :sausage:
Click to expand...


LOL...he lives in Gainesville ...


----------



## tripleq

JckDanls 07 said:


> LOL...he lives in Gainesville ...


LOL Of course he does. Im cool anywhere in the state.


----------



## orlandosmoking

dougmays said:


> If i'm the only one who wants to try a different location, HH is fine with me:)


Have a place in mind? Or just fishing for further North? Most are likely open to suggestions.

Remember last time this topic came up it wasn't pretty. lol


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok..  so it's sounding like none of the weekends mentioned above are going to be good for EVERYBODY... 

Late March not good for Carol
Early April not good for Doug
Mid April not good for Rick... 
Easter weekend no good
late April not good for Jeremy


  ????????????????


Plus I edited the dates as they were wrong for some reason...  I think it was 2016 calendar ...


----------



## orlandosmoking

March 31?

Our usual sites are booked but plenty of others are available, including that area we scouted out a couple of years back.


----------



## jarjarchef

I would say pick a date and move forward. 
I have a lot of time throughout the year already planned, so not sure what I would or would not be able to do. 

To be honest I am more concerned with the gathering later in the year. Have not seen anything set on a date. I need to get those dates on the books soon.


----------



## orlandosmoking




----------



## JckDanls 07

how does the weekend of Apr.27-30th sound ?????


----------



## dougmays

JckDanls 07 said:


> how does the weekend of Apr.27-30th sound ?????


Do you mean April 28th-29th? I'm free that weekend from the looks of it

sorry i'm late to the party been out of town for the holidays and busy with alot...

@TripleQ  I was talking further north, closer to me haha! Being greedy. Honestly if everyone is cool with HH i'm good with it, but as mentioned above it might be booked up? I'm also game for checking out a new place

@JckDanls 07  if you wanna take the ball and run with dates and location i'm good with that, or we can colab on it. Just let me know


----------



## tripleq

dougmays said:


> @TripleQ  I was talking further north, closer to me haha! Being greedy. Honestly if everyone is cool with HH i'm good with it, but as mentioned above it might be booked up? I'm also game for checking out a new place


Im cool with north, there are some real pretty placed up near the Suwannee River


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

Wife and I are interested...


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

I would prefer a place more so in north FL as Jerry has had to cancel his get-together due to medical issues.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

My 2 pennies.

Maybe Northern Fla folks could do a gathering to relieve Jerry's?

Keep the S,Fla gathering as it is as most of us S,Fla folks may not want to travel N.

Well maybe my cent and half


----------



## JckDanls 07

Don...  Your a boater ...  know of any fish camps  (fresh water) ??   We've been to    http://www.campmack.com/    but it's a lil pricey  (getting spoiled on state park Sr. prices) ... Maybe somewhere up in the Clermont area... 

anybody else ??


----------



## nimrod

Keith
It's not fresh water but Tomoka SP is pretty good camp ground/fishin' spot. Blue Cypress lake has a small camp area but first come first served with no hook ups. 
Craig


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Well if y'all go for march i may not make it as im going to Puerto Rico for a week.

Rum-n-cigars

Oh yeah red beans n rice too


----------



## dougmays

Just for clarification...we are not talking about moving the original South Florida gathering...that will always remain the same time of the year and same location. When talking about a new location, this only pertains to this one-time spring gathering that Keith suggested as Jerry's is cancelled this year. 

Didnt wanna worry anyone with movement of the original November event


----------



## orlandosmoking

https://www.floridastateparks.org/park/Lake-Louisa

Weekends in March look booked up except for the very last weekend, the 31st thru April 2nd.

April availability gets better every weekend the later you get in the month.


----------



## JckDanls 07

OrlandoSmoKing said:


> https://www.floridastateparks.org/park/Lake-Louisa
> 
> Weekends in March look booked up except for the very last weekend, the 31st thru April 2nd.
> April availability gets better every weekend the later you get in the month.



Looking at that park from an aerial (satellite) view and it looks like the sites are spread out quite a bit..   been looking at other parks in the central (towards  the north) FL...   nothing really standing out yet... 

https://www.google.com/maps/place/7...57db41130c4080!8m2!3d28.5703397!4d-81.7454648

Anybody else ??


----------



## carol506

Just let us know when and where and we'll be there.  Also nt all post are coming through to me. Have to keep checking forum


----------



## dougmays

might just make sense to do it at HH since everyone is already familiar with it?

Keith - you taking the reigns on this Spring Gathering?


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Is there a set date yet?

Our PRico vacation got nixed in March but still going to Germany in April.


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok then...  Highlands Hammock it is...  how does April 28-30 sound ??   gonna get one more vote on this date so everybody chime in....   All sites are available for that weekend ...


----------



## dougmays

That weekend works for me!


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Works for us. We will be back by then.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

I'm talking to the wife....


----------



## boykjo

Good for me


----------



## carol506

Sounds good,  we can do the 2 sites at our senior rate. Let us know


----------



## dougmays

carol506 said:


> Sounds good, we can do the 2 sites at our senior rate. Let us know


That would be great if you can get the Gathering Site at the SR rate and we can all pitch in. Unless that is not what you meant by 2 sites, haha i cant remember if you booked 1 or 2 last time :)


----------



## carol506

We had 89 last time, so is 88 te gathering sute.  I wiil book tonight,


----------



## carol506

Sites 88 and 89 booked 4/28 t0 5/1


----------



## JckDanls 07

carol506 said:


> Sites 88 and 89 booked 4/28 t0 5/1



ok then..  I guess it's settled ...  April 28-30 ...   LOL  ...  I'll change the title to include the dates ...


----------



## JckDanls 07

I just reserved site 87 for the 27th (thur.) - 30th (Sun) ...


----------



## BGKYSmoker

we just going to drive in again.


----------



## jarjarchef

Not sure if I will be able to make it to the early gathering.  This is during the busy season for us. I may have to wing it and either drive in or cross my fingers to be abke to book a spot in closer.

Not to side track, but want to book for the fall gathering, what are the dates that were settled on. Last I looked nothing was decided.


----------



## ega-q

I will come for a day if nothing else, will need to check to see if I can get the time off for more.


----------



## cuckoo4141

Newbie here. Not very good at cooking but looking to possibly join in. Will check our schedules to see whats up...


----------



## bobcats110

Site 81 booked Fri/Sat - looking forward to meeting everyone.  Will be bringing 18" Weber SM.


----------



## boykjo

JckDanls 07 said:


> I just reserved site 87 for the 27th (thur.) - 30th (Sun) ...


I booked site 86 for wed-sun .......... see ya there......
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Joe


----------



## JckDanls 07

Good deal Joe..  will be great to see ya....  maybe will have to put you and Rick to work ..  I can bring the smokehouse.... :biggrin:




bobcats110 said:


> Site 81 booked Fri/Sat - looking forward to meeting everyone.  Will be bringing 18" Weber SM.



Cool, Cat...  can't wait to meet ya... 



Cuckoo4141 said:


> Newbie here. Not very good at cooking but looking to possibly join in. Will check our schedules to see whats up...



Cuckoo....  Glad to see ya join the forums (make a stop over at Roll Call and introduce yourself, will ya bro) ... We were all in your shoes at one time, and hell...  still only half way out of em...  That's what the Gatherings are all about is getting together and sharing ideas, techniques, recipes...  and telling lies around the campfire... Actually..  the original S. FL. Gathering is one of the reason I signed up on the forums (I see this was your first post..  probably the same reason)..  BEST thing I ever done as far as furthering my knowledge of this great hobby ...  

Come and join us...  whether it's for the weekend camping or just a day...  there are a few day trippers...


----------



## dougmays

Site 82 Booked Friday, Sat, and Sunday!


----------



## JckDanls 07

dougmays said:


> Site 82 Booked Friday, Sat, and Sunday!



You moved....   guess we will have to have a site warming party for ya...   :biggrin:


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Maybe i will have some dry cure ready by then.


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok...  so how does everyone feel about bringing back the "Friendly Rib Competition"  (or chicken)  ??  That's where we go out in the campground and ask 4 unsuspecting campers if they want to be judges for our friendly rib competition ...  Myself..  I enjoyed it and had fun doing it ...  so what if a professional chef wins..  it's still fun...  and we all get to taste a bunch of tremendously delicious ribs...  

So y'all let me know what you think ??


----------



## BGKYSmoker

JckDanls 07 said:


> ok... so how does everyone feel about bringing back the "Friendly Rib Competition" (or chicken) ?? That's where we go out in the campground and ask 4 unsuspecting campers if they want to be judges for our friendly rib competition ... Myself.. I enjoyed it and had fun doing it ... so what if a professional chef wins.. it's still fun... and we all get to taste a bunch of tremendously delicious ribs...
> 
> So y'all let me know what you think ??


Cool beans.

I can walk around and be unsuspecting


----------



## nimrod

I have been out of touch. Looks like a good weekend but will need to see if Ann can get some time off. Cuckoo is good folks, hope he can make the spring gathering.

Will post our site soon.

 Craig


----------



## JckDanls 07

Let me Clarify on the "Friendly Rib Competition"..  If we do bring it back ... You don't have to compete if you don't want... 

It's not your normal/typical rib comp ..  the way we go about it is...  We go out in the campground and ask 4-6 campers (complete strangers) if they would like to be judges of our " Friendly Rib Competition"....  we will tell them to be there at a certain time...  Whoever wants to cook ribs will give one rib per judge...  and then just ask the judge/camper to chose on a scale of 1-10 for each rib and write that score down (10 being highest)....  all scores will be tallied up and the winner will have bragging rights until the next time ....  

And then everybody eats the rest of the ribs along with the rest of Sat. nights dinner ...  The unsuspecting campers/judges love it and we had fun with it...  


On a side note... of those planning to attend already..  any thoughts on what you will be making ??  I'm not that computer literate so i can't make up a nice chart like Doug does for the first page.... but I'll update it the best I can ...


----------



## carol506

John says he interested in rib competition.  I was thiking chicken, cant do both same day though.  No room on smoker.

I'll bring eggs, acon and still have tons of plates from last gathering.


----------



## boykjo

JckDanls 07 said:


> ok... so how does everyone feel about bringing back the "Friendly Rib Competition" (or chicken) ?? That's where we go out in the campground and ask 4 unsuspecting campers if they want to be judges for our friendly rib competition ... Myself.. I enjoyed it and had fun doing it ... so what if a professional chef wins.. it's still fun... and we all get to taste a bunch of tremendously delicious ribs...
> 
> So y'all let me know what you think ??





JckDanls 07 said:


> Let me Clarify on the "Friendly Rib Competition".. If we do bring it back ... You don't have to compete if you don't want...
> 
> It's not your normal/typical rib comp .. the way we go about it is... We go out in the campground and ask 4-6 campers (complete strangers) if they would like to be judges of our " Friendly Rib Competition".... we will tell them to be there at a certain time... Whoever wants to cook ribs will give one rib per judge... and then just ask the judge/camper to chose on a scale of 1-10 for each rib and write that score down (10 being highest).... all scores will be tallied up and the winner will have bragging rights until the next time ....
> 
> And then everybody eats the rest of the ribs along with the rest of Sat. nights dinner ... The unsuspecting campers/judges love it and we had fun with it...
> 
> 
> On a side note... of those planning to attend already.. any thoughts on what you will be making ?? I'm not that computer literate so i can't make up a nice chart like Doug does for the first page.... but I'll update it the best I can ...


Well for some of us....... Well the gloves are off during the rib comp..................
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   LOL



hahahaha


----------



## jarjarchef

I am still up in the air if I will be able to go. Busy season for me. I may be able to pop in and win me another rib comp


----------



## BGKYSmoker

So if i get a couple racks from my local bbq joint and smuggle them in under the cover of darkness does it still count?

Really i smoked em.


----------



## tripleq

nepas said:


> So if i get a couple racks from my local bbq joint and smuggle them in under the cover of darkness does it still count?
> 
> Really i smoked em.


If your gonna go... go all the way. Have them delivered


----------



## JckDanls 07

LOL..  there's a Sonny's right on the corner where you turn ...  That's where I get my chocolate/peanut butter covered ribs at ...


----------



## tripleq

JckDanls 07 said:


> chocolate/peanut butter covered ribs at ...


----------



## dougmays

Hey Everyone...i've been crazy busy with travelling for work, family stuff and bbq events! But i'm home now for awhile so just getting caught up.

Keith - I think you can give me admin writes to this thread so i can add the chart at Page 1. Let me check.

I'm up for the Friendly Rib Comp! I would lean toward not getting outside campers involved in judging because in the past we've had some issues with that...the campers getting all the ribs and forum members now getting any, long voting times, more judges (kids) showing up then expected, actually finding judges, etc....Just my 2 cents. I know we want to keep it non-biased. We could do blind judging with forum members and guests?

And Yea i had to move sites because my usual was taken, but i'm right next door :) One we get the RSVP chart put together we can start divvying up "who is bringing what" as we have discussed in the past. 

Hope i didnt miss anything! I should be back on the forum more often. I haven't been home more than 2 nights in a row for i think the last 4-5 weeks


----------



## JckDanls 07

So I found pork belly's (skin on) for* 2.59 lb* ...  If anybody is a bacon making guru and would like to give a tutorial on how to do it I can get some and bring them.... If anybody wants me to get some for themselves and bring them I can do that to...  just let me know so I have time to get them ... 

Doug..  the help setting up main page would be great if it can be done ...


----------



## dougmays

JckDanls 07 said:


> So I found pork belly's (skin on) for* 2.59 lb* ... If anybody is a bacon making guru and would like to give a tutorial on how to do it I can get some and bring them.... If anybody wants me to get some for themselves and bring them I can do that to... just let me know so I have time to get them ...
> 
> Doug.. the help setting up main page would be great if it can be done ...


Is there a "quick bacon" recipe? I thought it takes 10-14 days? But i'd love a tutorial! I've been wanting to do Pop's Brine for a long time.

I'd love to get some for a home project Keith.


----------



## dougmays

Keith - i updated page 1 with a table for attendees. i'll also make up a camp map with names later on. Just hit the Edit button in the bottom left of the post to add info to it


----------



## bobcats110

I think I would be down for the friendly rib comp.

Also, on first page table of attendees, "@bobcats110"  - name is Mark.

Looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## dougmays

Got ya updated Mark :)


----------



## JckDanls 07

dougmays said:


> JckDanls 07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I found pork belly's (skin on) for *2.59 lb* ... If anybody is a bacon making guru and would like to give a tutorial on how to do it I can get some and bring them.... If anybody wants me to get some for themselves and bring them I can do that to... just let me know so I have time to get them ...
> 
> 
> Doug.. the help setting up main page would be great if it can be done ...
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a "quick bacon" recipe? I thought it takes 10-14 days? But i'd love a tutorial! I've been wanting to do Pop's Brine for a long time.
> 
> I'd love to get some for a home project Keith.
Click to expand...


Doug..  I was thinking we could do the bacon and get in some brine and then people can take it home with them to finish up ...   just a thought....


----------



## JckDanls 07

Also..  this same store has Pork Skin for a $1.99 lb ...  some homemade pork rinds anybody ??


----------



## SmokinAl

Hey Keith & Doug,

Judy & I plan on swinging by on Saturday, not bringing a smoker with us though.

But I thought we'd make up a big pot of seafood gumbo to munch on in the afternoon.

What do you guys think?

Al


----------



## boykjo

SmokinAl said:


> Hey Keith & Doug,
> 
> Judy & I plan on swinging by on Saturday, not bringing a smoker with us though.
> 
> But I thought we'd make up a big pot of seafood gumbo to munch on in the afternoon.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Al


Cool.............. It will be great to meet you and Judy


----------



## tripleq

Ok boys and girls, Im in #80 .


----------



## tripleq

JckDanls 07 said:


> Also.. this same store has Pork Skin for a $1.99 lb ... some homemade pork rinds anybody ??


Im in on both counts.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

We just going to drive there. Hard to pull 18k lbs with the Honda

I better get to Gordons foods and buy a big pack of pepperoni....HA


----------



## tripleq

JckDanls 07 said:


> Doug.. I was thinking we could do the bacon and get in some brine and then people can take it home with them to finish up ... just a thought....


Anything I can do to help make this happen?


----------



## nimrod

OK we're coming! Finally made our reservations, site 135. Arrive Friday  and leaving Sunday.

Haven't worked out what we'll be bringing yet but will come up with something good soon.

Craig & Ann


----------



## JckDanls 07

SmokinAl said:


> Hey Keith & Doug,
> 
> Judy & I plan on swinging by on Saturday, not bringing a smoker with us though.
> 
> But I thought we'd make up a big pot of seafood gumbo to munch on in the afternoon.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Al



Al..  that sounds scrumptious ...  





nimrod said:


> OK we're coming! Finally made our reservations, site 135. Arrive Friday  and leaving Sunday.
> Haven't worked out what we'll be bringing yet but will come up with something good soon.
> Craig & Ann



Good deal Craig... got ya updated on page 1 ...


----------



## dougmays

SmokinAl said:


> Hey Keith & Doug,
> 
> Judy & I plan on swinging by on Saturday, not bringing a smoker with us though.
> 
> But I thought we'd make up a big pot of seafood gumbo to munch on in the afternoon.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Al


Sounds awesome!!

Keith - just thinking out loud would it be worth it for you to do Pop's Wet Cure a week or so ahead of time and we'll cold smoke it at the gathering? If that's to much work we can think of another way to cook up some belly...maybe some Pork belly bahn mi @jarjarchef  ? :)


----------



## jarjarchef

dougmays said:


> Sounds awesome!!
> 
> Keith - just thinking out loud would it be worth it for you to do Pop's Wet Cure a week or so ahead of time and we'll cold smoke it at the gathering? If that's to much work we can think of another way to cook up some belly...maybe some Pork belly bahn mi @jarjarchef  ? :)


I like a good bahn mi!!!!  I am still not sure if I will be able to make it. If I am, I may need try to share a tent site (Yes I will have a smaller tent!!!).

It is a very interesting time for me at work, so it is week by week....


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Will be good to see everyone again. Aint seen Joe in while.

We are only an hour or so (depending on how slow the blue hairs drive) from the park so we will just do couple day trips


----------



## tripleq

jarjarchef said:


> I like a good bahn mi!!!!  I am still not sure if I will be able to make it. If I am, I may need try to share a tent site (Yes I will have a smaller tent!!!).
> 
> It is a very interesting time for me at work, so it is week by week....


Im in a tent also, you can pup yours with me on #80


----------



## jarjarchef

TripleQ said:


> Im in a tent also, you can pup yours with me on #80



Thank you. We shall see what me schedule allows. In worse case i can drive home. Only live about an hour away.


----------



## tripleq

jarjarchef said:


> Thank you. We shall see what me schedule allows. In worse case i can drive home. Only live about an hour away.


Its an open offer, Im just going to put up a little two man tent.


----------



## jarjarchef

TripleQ said:


> Its an open offer, Im just going to put up a little two man tent.


Thank You


----------



## carol506

Need advice.  Forum wont let John sign in, doesnt recognize his info and wont let him make new account.  How can he correct or change name or password?


----------



## JckDanls 07

I'm not sure it will let you have 2 accounts on the same computer (IP address) ...  Check with Al ...


----------



## boykjo

carol506 said:


> Need advice. Forum wont let John sign in, doesnt recognize his info and wont let him make new account. How can he correct or change name or password?


John? forum name?

pm Brian
[h1]bmudd14474[/h1]


----------



## carol506

Grumpajohn


----------



## boykjo

There is a space in his user name

Try logging in with this

grumpa john


----------



## carol506

Still doesnt cant sign in.


----------



## floridasteve

Didn't see my name on list of attendee, but the will be there Thursday, and my buddy Tony, will be joining me Friday evening.


----------



## floridasteve

Tony and cooked today. Ribs, poppers, scolloped taters, and some left over smoked turkey and pulled pork (not shown). 













IMG_2205.JPG



__ floridasteve
__ Mar 5, 2017


















IMG_2204.JPG



__ floridasteve
__ Mar 5, 2017


----------



## JckDanls 07

FloridaSteve said:


> Didn't see my name on list of attendee, but the will be there Thursday, and my buddy Tony, will be joining me Friday evening.



All updated... sorry about that...  and why weren't you at the fair ?? 

Food looks great...


----------



## floridasteve

Sorry.  Tnny's work days were in flux and all messed up at the time, and be the time we knew if he could get off, it was too late.  That reminds me, I still owe him $25 for his half of the entry fee that he gave me. LOL


----------



## boykjo

Made some apple pie for the camp fire gatherings  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Day 4..........













20170305_203152.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Mar 5, 2017






will be perfect by the gathering weekend

Joe


----------



## JckDanls 07

ohhh dam Joe ... your a bad influence... I like it ...  Thumbs Up


----------



## tripleq

boykjo said:


> Made some apple pie for the camp fire gatherings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 4..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170305_203152.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ boykjo
> __ Mar 5, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will be perfect by the gathering weekend
> 
> Joe


White bread and Moonshine... Im in.


----------



## grumpa john

Carol506 and I will be a total of 3 attending.  Maybe 4 if Carol can relent and tolerate their dog (young and active).  I'd like to know more about the "bragging rights" rib smokeoff as I intend to enter same (someone has to finish last

Sunday; Apr 2 - Lots of trouble logging in, but it looks as though I'm in the forum.  Regarding the bragging rights rib turn-in; will it be required to submit ribs in a bed of greens and styrofoam box is just ribs on a paper plate OK?


----------



## JckDanls 07

grumpa john said:


> Carol506 and I will be a total of 3 attending.



Atta boy John...  welcome to the forums ...


----------



## nimrod

Hi John,

 Your finally in! Welcome to the group.

Boykjo,

 The last time I had some of that was New Years eve a few years back. I think I walked right thru Cuckoos campfire. I gotta watch my intake of that stuff, but I'll wear my fireproof shoes this time.

Craig


----------



## boykjo

doug,

I have some nice dried pecan. If you need some fire wood, I can load some in the truck and bring some down


----------



## dougmays

boykjo said:


> Made some apple pie for the camp fire gatherings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 4..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170305_203152.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ boykjo
> __ Mar 5, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will be perfect by the gathering weekend
> 
> Joe


YUM!!! Can't wait


boykjo said:


> doug,
> 
> I have some nice dried pecan. If you need some fire wood, I can load some in the truck and bring some down


That would be awesome Joe if you have the room! 

Do you guys wanna do any kind of special cooking on my trailer? Piggy? Something we haven't' done before? 

As for the Bragging Rights Rib-off....usually what we do is aim to have the ribs done by Dinner time...since this sometimes elongates dinner with the setup and judging we could change it up and have ribs done by 1pm or so, what do yall thing? As for the rules...pretty simple...you can cook Spare or Baby Backs, anyway you want and have them done by the selected Turn-in time. In the past we have asked campers around us to do a blind judges of "favorite rib", and we tally up who gets teh most votes and usually have a 1st and 2nd place


----------



## tripleq

dougmays said:


> YUM!!! Can't wait
> 
> That would be awesome Joe if you have the room!
> 
> Do you guys wanna do any kind of special cooking on my trailer? Piggy? Something we haven't' done before?


A good old fashion pig pickin would be great. Anyone have reliable access to pigs?


----------



## boykjo

dougmays said:


> boykjo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doug,
> 
> I have some nice dried pecan. If you need some fire wood, I can load some in the truck and bring some down
> 
> 
> 
> That would be awesome Joe if you have the room!
Click to expand...

My smoker burns very efficient about a stick every 45 minutes to hold 225 to 250. What's your rate of fuel consumption so I can figure what to bring for a good 14 to 16 hr smoke


----------



## dougmays

TripleQ said:


> A good old fashion pig pickin would be great. Anyone have reliable access to pigs?


We did one 2 years ago...not opposed to doing it again. Only issue is it kind of ties up my entire smoker the day we do it so if anyone wanted to use teh shared space it becomes limited. But if the groups wants to we can do it again. i have a connection to pigs up here but need to follow up as i learned recently they are offloading some of there pig raising to a neighboring farm and downsizing 


boykjo said:


> My smoker burns very efficient about a stick every 45 minutes to hold 225 to 250. What's your rate of fuel consumption so I can figure what to bring for a good 14 to 16 hr smoke


I'm about the same....1 stick every 45-60mins. i have plenty of Oak here so dont break your back if its added work for you bud


----------



## tripleq

dougmays said:


> We did one 2 years ago...not opposed to doing it again. Only issue is it kind of ties up my entire smoker the day we do it so if anyone wanted to use teh shared space it becomes limited. But if the groups wants to we can do it again. i have a connection to pigs up here but need to follow up as i learned recently they are offloading some of there pig raising to a neighboring farm and downsizing
> 
> I'm about the same....1 stick every 45-60mins. i have plenty of Oak here so dont break your back if its added work for you bud


No prob buddy, i was just remembering some good times sitting in front of a pig on a spit


----------



## boykjo

Well folks, Things aren't going just right for me. I will not be able to make the trip to Florida this year. While I was visiting family in PA on my way home my truck had a catastrophic failure. The rear end locked up and busted the pinion, hogs head and transmission. Both need to be replaced. I seriously doubt I will have this repaired by then to tow the camper down. I have a camp site reserved so let me know if anyone wants it. I'll cancel when someone is ready to reserve. 

Hate it... Was looking forward to seeing everyone. 

Hopefully next year

Joe













20170317_205404.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Mar 18, 2017


















20170317_205555.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Mar 18, 2017


----------



## JckDanls 07

AWWWWWW  MAN..  that really sucks...  was really looking forward to seeing ya Joe... for your truck..  I'm thinking junk yard is where to start looking ...


----------



## dougmays

that sucks joe! sorry to hear about the truck and not being able to come down :/


----------



## tripleq

Dam... I was looking forward to meeting you and your apple pie :)


----------



## nimrod

Joe, really sorry to hear about the truck. Looks expensive & agree with Keith on checking the salvage yards first. A 2 WD tranny swap is not too bad of a DIY fix. Good luck with it.

 Craig


----------



## boykjo

Tranny, transfer case and rear end all busted. I mean busted. Transfer case busted off the transmission casing and the drive shafr busted off the transfer case and the hogs head busted. Found a salvage truck with parts i need. We'll see, might still be able to make it depending hiw the rebuild goes


----------



## alelover

That sucks Joe. Should be fixed by the NC Gathering?


----------



## JckDanls 07

OK ..  only 4 weeks till the BIG DANCE ... anybody started putting any thought into what they are doing yet ??  not been much activity on the thread...  

Joe..  hopefully your making good progress on your truck... 

Jeremy ... hows it looking for you?


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Still a go for us.

Dont know what im bringing yet.


----------



## dougmays

JckDanls 07 said:


> OK .. only 4 weeks till the BIG DANCE ... anybody started putting any thought into what they are doing yet ?? not been much activity on the thread...
> 
> Joe.. hopefully your making good progress on your truck...
> 
> Jeremy ... hows it looking for you?


Let's do this! :)

I'll start

I'll bring paper plates and plasticware (i have a bunch left over from past bbq events). 

Saturday (main cooking day) - i'll make show how i make and smoke some stuffed pork loins. I'll plan on having these for a "lunch item", as Ribs will likely be the "dinner". Are we still doing the Rib Off? I'm in if so. 

Friday there seems to be a bunch of us going to be trickling in throughout the day....maybe do some kind of Stew, Low Country Boil, Crawfish boil, or maybe a Taco bar (i also keep a relatively large collection of taco shells in my fridge...story for another time haha), or Chili.....just some ideas

Does anyone want to volunteer to bring breakfast items...eggs, bacon, potatos, etc...?

just throwing some thoughts out there. busy day at work so i dont have time to look back who else has posted meal they are bringing but if you repost i'll make up the "menu" on Page 1


----------



## carol506

I still have ton of plates.  If we do tacos I make a great seasoning mix that can bring.  Will bring some bacon, eggs, and potatoes.  John plans on doing ribs if cookoff still on.or we can throw in a boneless pork loin.  Will do slaw as a side.
Do we have a head count yet.  We will be 3


----------



## tripleq

Ill bring a stack of fire wood and some Ice


----------



## dougmays

carol506 said:


> I still have ton of plates. If we do tacos I make a great seasoning mix that can bring. Will bring some bacon, eggs, and potatoes. John plans on doing ribs if cookoff still on.or we can throw in a boneless pork loin. Will do slaw as a side.
> Do we have a head count yet. We will be 3


Rib Comp is on if we have the people to do it! I'm in! I'm sure @JckDanls 07  is in! :)


TripleQ said:


> Ill bring a stack of fire wood and some Ice


Sounds good!

i'll update page 1 with all of this


----------



## JckDanls 07

Yep...  I'm in for the rib off ... More than likely I will do a Maple Bourbon ham on Friday .. I still have paper goods I kept from the last gathering...  

To be continued ...


----------



## BGKYSmoker

I'm going to try to bring back some goodies from Germany.


----------



## carol506

I still have ton of plates.  If we do tacos I make a great seasoning mix that can bring.  Will bring some bacon, eggs, and potatoes.  John plans on doing ribs if cookoff still on.or we can throw in a boneless pork loin.  Will do slaw as a side.
Do we hva a head count yet.  We will be 3


----------



## boykjo

JckDanls 07 said:


> OK .. only 4 weeks till the BIG DANCE ... anybody started putting any thought into what they are doing yet ?? not been much activity on the thread...
> 
> Joe.. hopefully your making good progress on your truck...
> 
> Jeremy ... hows it looking for you?


I found a rear end assembly for the truck and I am going to install it tomorrow. I know I will need a transfer case and overdrive sections of the trucks transmission as they are cracked/busted. If all the parts inside are good I may be able to get it together if I can find the casings. 

I will know more in a few days whats going to happen. I still have the site reserved and friday will be the day I cancel the reservation if I see no chance of me getting the truck done. If anyone is interested in reserving the site they can get with me and we'll do the cancellation and the reservation around the same time so it doesn't go to someone not in the group

Joe


----------



## JckDanls 07

I found a rear end assembly for the truck and I am going to install it tomorrow. I know I will need a transfer case and overdrive sections of the trucks transmission as they are cracked/busted. If all the parts inside are good I may be able to get it together if I can find the casings. 

I will know more in a few days whats going to happen. I still have the site reserved and friday will be the day I cancel the reservation if I see no chance of me getting the truck done. If anyone is interested in reserving the site they can get with me and we'll do the cancellation and the reservation around the same time so it doesn't go to someone not in the group

Joe
[/quote]


(in my best spanish voice) ...  'YOU CAN DEWWW IT"    :biggrin:


----------



## grumpa john

On the rib smokeoff - I would like to know if we will be submitting the ribs on a bed of greens and in a styrofoam box or if on a paper plate is OK


----------



## dougmays

grumpa john said:


> On the rib smokeoff - I would like to know if we will be submitting the ribs on a bed of greens and in a styrofoam box or if on a paper plate is OK


John - In the past we've kept this pretty "unofficial" and just fun...so paper plate is fine! :) We also dont really do the "taste, tenderness, presentation, etc...", we generally ask teh judges to pick there favorite entry and the entry with the most votes wins


----------



## dougmays

updated Page 1 with some menu items mentioned above.

How do you guys feel about doing the Rib-off Saturday for "lunch time" and then a family style buffet Saturday for dinner. This will eliminate the judging possibly elongating dinner and we can all enjoy ourselves. Turn in time for Ribs to be around 1 or 1:30pm?

If we do Ribs this way, we could do the tacos as a dinner item? Or we could do tacos along with the Ham Friday? Thoughts?


----------



## jarjarchef

At this time we will not be coming. We have some really crazy family matters to deal with in May that will take me away from home for almost 2 weeks. So we are going to do a "couples" weekend with just wife and me. The thing she wants to do is the same weekend as the Spring Gathering. We enjoy the Fall Gathering and hanging out with everyone, but we want to focus on each other for the weekend. Besides I need to give someone else a chance to hold the rib title for a short time.

If anything changes I'll let you know. I hope everyone has a great time.


----------



## JckDanls 07

If we do the ribs for lunch that means we'd have to get started at 6ish in the morning... not thinking to many people gonna want to get up that early after Fri, night... so for me..  I vote no on that... 

Ms Carol..  If you want to bring seasoning for B'fast sausage I'll grab a pack of butts and grind them up ??  

I have some homemade bacon I will bring as well ... 

I'm thinking for B'fast Sun. morning we do the omelet buffet deal...  Zip lock bag with your name on it ..  put some eggs in it and then walk down through the line that has bowls of diced ham, sausage,bacon,peppers, onions, tomatoes,cheese, whatever.... add what you want to your baggie and then have it cooked ...  ??


----------



## dougmays

JckDanls 07 said:


> If we do the ribs for lunch that means we'd have to get started at 6ish in the morning... not thinking to many people gonna want to get up that early after Fri, night... so for me.. I vote no on that...
> 
> Ms Carol.. If you want to bring seasoning for B'fast sausage I'll grab a pack of butts and grind them up ??
> 
> I have some homemade bacon I will bring as well ...
> 
> I'm thinking for B'fast Sun. morning we do the omelet buffet deal... Zip lock bag with your name on it .. put some eggs in it and then walk down through the line that has bowls of diced ham, sausage,bacon,peppers, onions, tomatoes,cheese, whatever.... add what you want to your baggie and then have it cooked ... ??


Good Point on the Ribs...maybe shooting for 4-5pm would be better. I just know the traffic jam we usually get ourselves into with the cook-off, others foods, rallying the random judges,etc..

I like the ziplock omelette idea! Brings me back to the boyscout days


----------



## boykjo

I will be cancelling my reservation either today or tomorrow so if anyone is interested in reserving it, let me know. All my energy has been towards the repair of my truck with a new rear end installed, a transfer case I need to rebuild and an overdrive section of the transmission I need to rebuild and install.  if I only had more time....


----------



## JckDanls 07

Well Joe..  it sucks that you aren't gonna make it...  was looking forward to your apple pie..  eeerrr...  I meant...   looking forward to seeing ya....   glad to hear your truck is on the road to recovery ...  


OHHHHH  DONNNNNN ...   chime in bub..  you coming ???


----------



## carol506

Ms Carol..  If you want to bring seasoning for B'fast sausage I'll grab a pack of butts


----------



## carol506

I willbe happy to makes up spice mix for breakfast sausage along with the taco spices.


----------



## SmokinAl

Well Guys & Gals, it looks like Judy & I won't be able to make the gathering.

Her family is having a reunion in Sarasota the same weekend, and we are kinda obligated to go over there to it.

Hopefully I'll see you all in the fall.

Al


----------



## dougmays

Looking forward to it! Any details anyone is unsure of or any decisions we haven't solidified yet?


----------



## JckDanls 07

only 2 weeks away and all is silent...


----------



## nimrod

Keith,
We are still going. Things around here have been hectic but we will be there.
Craig


----------



## dougmays

Been a little crazy for me as well...this is the first weekend i'm staying home in awhile. Looking forward to relaxing. 

Looking forward to the Gathering.....anything we need to still hash out?

Did we figure out all the meals?


----------



## bobcats110

SmokinAl said:


> Well Guys & Gals, it looks like Judy & I won't be able to make the gathering.
> 
> Her family is having a reunion in Sarasota the same weekend, and we are kinda obligated to go over there to it.
> 
> Hopefully I'll see you all in the fall.
> 
> Al


Dang Al - was looking forward to meeting you....maybe this fall.


----------



## bobcats110

Anyone with a truck or trailer that is bringing campfire wood that I can get to bring some for me that I'll pay you for?  Along those lines - is there a burn ban in that county, or are those exclusive of camping situations?  Something to think about.

We're noobs to this event, and have some soccer logistics to figure out.  How secure is the area if I come over and set up Friday and leave stuff around that it will be there on Saturday.  Not saying y'all are thieves...just the campground in general.  We're right in the middle of everyone and activity so I would think it would be OK -but don't want to take chances if I don't need to.

Thanks - looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Bobcat ...  Glad to have you join us...  as for security..  as you say you are in the middle of everything so your stuff will be watched...  We've not had any problems with thievery...  now if you leave something out that looks like I could use ..  well it might be missing come morning...  :biggrin:   (just kidding) ... 

Good thinking about the burn ban..  gonna call and inquire about it here shortly ... I'm gonna be bringing some wood and I think Triple Q is as well ...  we might be able to hook you up... If not your more than welcome to join the rest of us around the community campfire ...


----------



## JckDanls 07

SmokinAl said:


> Well Guys & Gals, it looks like Judy & I won't be able to make the gathering.
> Her family is having a reunion in Sarasota the same weekend, and we are kinda obligated to go over there to it.
> Hopefully I'll see you all in the fall.
> 
> Al



Now you know your gonna be missed..  we were all looking forward to drinking a beer or 20 with ya ...


----------



## JckDanls 07

dougmays said:


> Been a little crazy for me as well...this is the first weekend i'm staying home in awhile. Looking forward to relaxing.
> 
> Looking forward to the Gathering.....anything we need to still hash out?
> 
> Did we figure out all the meals?



Doug...  The only thing I'm really planning on is the ribs..  as for everything else..  whatever happens happens ... :biggrin:


----------



## dougmays

JckDanls 07 said:


> Doug... The only thing I'm really planning on is the ribs.. as for everything else.. whatever happens happens ...


sounds good to me!

@bobcats110  - As Keith said, there will be people around so we can keep an eye out.

As for the burn ban....the firepits are enclosed so i think we'd avoid the ban? But calling and checking is still a good idea


----------



## JckDanls 07

Anybody else doing ribs besides John, Doug and I ???   (I got this wrapped up)..   :biggrin:


----------



## bobcats110

dougmays said:


> sounds good to me!
> 
> @bobcats110  - As Keith said, there will be people around so we can keep an eye out.
> 
> As for the burn ban....the firepits are enclosed so i think we'd avoid the ban? But calling and checking is still a good idea


Doug and Keith - thanks for the reply on my questions above.  Feeling better about setting up Friday and meeting some of youand leaving it until Saturday when I return with the family.  And if anyone needs anything, they are welcome to it.  Especially the 18" Weber Smokey Mountain.  I'll just need it when I get back Saturday, hopefully around noonish.


----------



## tripleq

Sorry guys and gals, Im dropping out, we have some bad family ju ju.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Sorry to hear TQ ...  maybe in the fall things will be better ...


----------



## floridasteve

I'm getting excited about the gathering.  As it stands now, I'll be coming over thrusday, and my buddy Tony is coming over Friday night.  I'm going to bring over a batch of Brunswick stew.  I'm also thinking of bringing over a couple of pork cushions to make some Cuban pulled pork in by slow cooker.  Tony is byinging over studs to make some of his wonderful poppers on Saturday, he, I, or both of us will whip y'all sass in the rib cook-off!


----------



## floridasteve

Oh!!!  And I have a few pounds of Turkey wings in the freezer I'll bring.


----------



## JckDanls 07

sounds good Steve... well..  most of it...  I think you may of fell and hit your head tho....* "he, I, or both of us will whip y'all sass in the rib cook-off!" * ...  should somebody call 911 for ya ???   :biggrin:

Oh yea..  what site do you have so I can fill it in on first page ??   site 80 is open and site 86 is as well  ...


----------



## dougmays

JckDanls 07 said:


> sounds good Steve... well.. most of it... I think you may of fell and hit your head tho....* "he, I, or both of us will whip y'all sass in the rib cook-off!" * ... should somebody call 911 for ya ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea.. what site do you have so I can fill it in on first page ?? site 80 is open and site 86 is as well ...


LOL...ditto! are y'all gonna compete in the comp?

Sorry to hear you can't make it @TripleQ  , hope to see ya in the Fall!

Keith are you bringing your Ring Toss boards? I need to fix a leg on my cornhole boards and i'll bring those.


----------



## carol506

With people dropping out and in, I need a head count for eggs, bacon and seasoning mixes.

TripleQ you're gonna be missed.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Will be there sometime in the morning.


----------



## floridasteve

JckDanls 07 said:


> sounds good Steve... well.. most of it... I think you may of fell and hit your head tho....* "he, I, or both of us will whip y'all sass in the rib cook-off!" * ... should somebody call 911 for ya ???


No need for 911,Keith, I have a pill for that! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






> Oh yea.. what site do you have so I can fill it in on first page ?? site 80 is open and site 86 is as well ...


Just bringing my tent.  Was planning on mooching a corner off someone else's spot and throwing some $$ into the general pot, as I've done in the past.


> From Doug -- LOL...ditto! are y'all gonna compete in the comp?


Yep!


----------



## JckDanls 07

Only one week away..  everybody geared up ??


----------



## dougmays

YEAAAAA  BUDDY!!! (well...actually not physically geared at all i need to get ready to pack everything up LOL)


----------



## JckDanls 07

dougmays said:


> YEAAAAA  BUDDY!!! (well...actually not physically geared at all i need to get ready to pack everything up LOL)




Is that your way of saying "I'm Running Late"  ??   :biggrin:


On a side note...  Van's bringing some fresh shrimp...  Anybody have (and bringing) a propane burner and pot to do them in ??..  maybe throw some in a smoker .....


----------



## dougmays

Always running late...story of my life! haha

I can bring a burner and tank! maybe a simple peel N eat shrimp boil?


----------



## JckDanls 07

That'll work ...


----------



## floridasteve

Went to Gordon's today and spent money. Decided to wait until last day to buy ribs, though.  

So tell me a little about the comp.  are we doing full spares, St. Louis, or baby backs?  Full slab, 1/2 slab, or two slabs?  

Going to start precooking tomorrow


----------



## JckDanls 07

Steve...   there are no rules...  do what you want...  but we always make enough to share with the group..  not just the judges...  will be 4-6 judges ...


Steve did Gordon's have plenty of Butts ??   Did you happen to look at the prices of them ??


----------



## bobcats110

FloridaSteve said:


> No need for 911,Keith, I have a pill for that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just bringing my tent.  Was planning on mooching a corner off someone else's spot and throwing some $$ into the general pot, as I've done in the past.
> 
> Yep!


Steve - I have a spot that's right in the middle of it all and only have a 6-person tent and accessories.  I'm sure there is room for you on that site.  It's listed at the top of the thread.


----------



## floridasteve

JckDanls 07 said:


> Steve...   there are no rules...  do what you want...  but we always make enough to share with the group..  not just the judges...  will be 4-6 judges ...
> 
> 
> Steve did Gordon's have plenty of Butts ??   Did you happen to look at the prices of them ??



$1.19 for bone in.  Eye of Round $2.49!  Shoulder $.99


----------



## carol506

Keith are you still thinking tacos Friday night?  Let me know so I can make up seasoning mix.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Carol....I'm doing my maple/bourbon ham for Friday night  ... think somebody else mentioned tacos ..


----------



## JckDanls 07

Mark...  Not sure how much wood we will have now with Triple Q cancelling ...  I will have some wood for the community fire ...


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok...  So I just called to inquire about campfires..  sorry to say but the burn ban just went into affect this past Friday ... Pending if they get plenty of rain this week will it be lifted ... They will keep updates on their website during the week ... Also I asked about charcoal/wood fired smokers...  no problems with them..  just no open flames ...


----------



## carol506

Ok wont plan on making taco seasoning.  Will bring 3 doz eggs, lots of bacon and potatoes for breakfast.  John will do his ribs and I'll bring sausage seasoning and cole slaw.  Gene wants to know what he can bring.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Hey All

Few things came up for me and we are not going to be at the spring gathering.

Y'all have fun.


----------



## JckDanls 07

nepas said:


> Hey All
> 
> 
> Few things came up for me and we are not going to be at the spring gathering.
> 
> 
> Y'all have fun.



NO WAYYYY...  geeez..  anybody else gonna bail out on us ??


----------



## BGKYSmoker

JckDanls 07 said:


> NO WAYYYY... geeez.. anybody else gonna bail out on us ??


Sorry

Daughter from ATL is coming down, i dont wanna drag her and 3 kids all over.


----------



## dougmays

Good Morning!

Sorry to hear @nepas  :(

I had mentioned Tacos earlier in the convo as an idea to throw out there but looks like we are covered. 

@FloridaSteve  - that's a hell of a deal for EOR!

@carol506  - What is Gene's specialties? Would he/she (sorry i dont remember who Gene is) want to make a side item with to go with Saturday Lunch or Friday dinner?

Just a quick "Group Packing List" to make sure we are all on the same page:

*Carol and John* - Bacon, Eggs and Potatos for breakfast(s). Do y'all want me to bring some more or do you think you have it covered?

*Doug (Me)* - Plasticware, Paper Plates, and Cups

*Firewood* - Keith (some?), anyone else? I dont have alot of firewood but i'll have wood for my smoker and willing to share for other wood burners. I'll see if i can find some wood piles around my house people put out for the garbage pick up

*Menu/Meals*

Friday Dinner - Ham (Keith). I can pre-make some Collards at my house to reheat to go along with this meal

Breakfast(s) - John and Carol

Saturday Lunch - I'll be doing 1 or 2 stuffed pork loins

Saturday Dinner - Family Potluck and Comp Ribs (free for all of food and goodness :) )

Going off memory, If i missed anything 

Anything else up in the air?

Can't Wait to see everyone!


----------



## carol506

Doug I wll have 3 doz eggs, 6# bacon and sack of potatoes that I will spiralize.  Hope enough, group doesnt look large.


----------



## dougmays

sounds good! mmmmm spiraled!


----------



## floridasteve

Cooked Cuban pork yesterday, and Brunswick stew today.  It was SO hard to put them in the freezer without eating them.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Sounds good Steve...  Heading to Gordons Tue. night .. 

Doug..  There is a burn ban over there right now...  so I don't think I'm gonna even bother to carry the wood over... 

Yea...  we are gonna need something to go with the ham on Friday night..  some sides for sure ...


----------



## carol506

Doug I made pepper vinegar using uour tabascos I could bring for collards.


----------



## dougmays

FloridaSteve said:


> Cooked Cuban pork yesterday, and Brunswick stew today. It was SO hard to put them in the freezer without eating them.


Sounds good Steve! What Day/Meal are you planning on cookig those up for just so we can plan accordingly? Or just whenever?


JckDanls 07 said:


> Sounds good Steve... Heading to Gordons Tue. night ..
> 
> Doug.. There is a burn ban over there right now... so I don't think I'm gonna even bother to carry the wood over...
> 
> Yea... we are gonna need something to go with the ham on Friday night.. some sides for sure ...


AH good point...boo to no fire :( We'll actually have to TALK to each other at night instead of watching the fire! Anyone like poker? Ill do Collards with the Ham


carol506 said:


> Doug I made pepper vinegar using uour tabascos I could bring for collards.


awesome! i'll make a batch of collards up!


----------



## bobcats110

Were they specific on the extent of the ban?  No campfires period, but stoves OK?  OK to burn in smokers?  Turkey fryer burners?  Sounds like I have to change up my plans on what I'm bringing now.


----------



## dougmays

Keith said we were allowed to use smokers, grills, etc...just no open campfires.


----------



## JckDanls 07

dougmays said:


> Keith said we were allowed to use smokers, grills, etc...just no open campfires.



:yeahthat:  Mark ...


----------



## floridasteve

> Dougie asked...
> Sounds good Steve! What Day/Meal are you planning on cookig those up for just so we can plan accordingly? Or just whenever?



Well, I was thinking Cuban pork over rice Friday evening (servingg it over rice does make it a side, doesn't it?) and the stew for Saturday evening.  But, that's open to everyone's input.  They both could be used for lunches.  However they they can be best enjoyed.

I also picked up 10 pounds of chicken legs that I thought I could fix Thursday night.  But there again, whenever for whatever meal.

Last fall I brought fixens for sides, but there were so many that I didn't even fix them.  All my recipes are on my phone, so if we need sides, I'm sure there is a place nearby that has the raw materials needed

Oh yea -- Tony is bring fixings for his killer poppers to fish for Saturday.  However, my Mimi is going to be full of award winning ribs, so we may be looking for a free smoker to cook them in.[emoji]128540[/emoji]


----------



## bobcats110

Well crap - I hate to join the bandwagon, but now I'm out as well.  Something came up for sunday AM and we were already going to be arriving late on Saturday.  Keith, let's stay in touch since we're so close and try to hook up for lunch or something sometime.  Hopefully the fall will be less busy and we can make it.

Have fun!!


----------



## dougmays

FloridaSteve said:


> Well, I was thinking Cuban pork over rice Friday evening (servingg it over rice does make it a side, doesn't it?) and the stew for Saturday evening. But, that's open to everyone's input. They both could be used for lunches. However they they can be best enjoyed.
> 
> I also picked up 10 pounds of chicken legs that I thought I could fix Thursday night. But there again, whenever for whatever meal.
> 
> Last fall I brought fixens for sides, but there were so many that I didn't even fix them. All my recipes are on my phone, so if we need sides, I'm sure there is a place nearby that has the raw materials needed
> 
> Oh yea -- Tony is bring fixings for his killer poppers to fish for Saturday. However, my Mimi is going to be full of award winning ribs, so we may be looking for a free smoker to cook them in.[emoji]128540[/emoji]


I think Cuban Pork along with the Ham Friday sounds good and Stew for Dinner Sat all sounds good! As for more sides...with the group getting smaller i think we might be good. 

Thursday its only you and Keith so you guys can figure out what to do about the chicken :)


bobcats110 said:


> Well crap - I hate to join the bandwagon, but now I'm out as well.  Something came up for sunday AM and we were already going to be arriving late on Saturday.  Keith, let's stay in touch since we're so close and try to hook up for lunch or something sometime.  Hopefully the fall will be less busy and we can make it.
> 
> Have fun!!


That's to bad :( Hope to see you at the November annual gathering!


----------



## floridasteve

bobcats110 said:


> Well crap - I hate to join the bandwagon, but now I'm out as well.  Something came up for sunday AM and we were already going to be arriving late on Saturday.  Keith, let's stay in touch since we're so close and try to hook up for lunch or something sometime.  Hopefully the fall will be less busy and we can make it.
> 
> Have fun!!



Hey Bob the Cat, both my friend Tony and I are in Bradenton, just grasshoppers' jump from Keith.  Maybe we can all get together sometime this summer!


----------



## floridasteve

> Dougie said....
> 
> Thursday its only you and Keith so you guys can figure out what to do about the chicken :)



Hmmmm. I don't think Kith and I can handle 10 pounds of chicken.  I think I'll freeze those for another time.  Maybe we'll slum it and go to Sonnys and let their pit master cook Thursday night.  That'll give us a  good professional base to compare the rest of y'all efforts against. LOL 

How many are we anticipating for Saturday?



 JckDanls 07
 -- do you have a cell phone yet?


----------



## nimrod

I was planning on coming Thursday but the boss changed my plans. We will be there Friday for sure. Looks like I will be leaving the fire wood behind. I'll do a side like the cornbread soufflé and something else.

Let me know if there is something else needed.

 Craig


----------



## JckDanls 07

OK..  well Bobcats...  was looking forward to meeting ya...  we'll stay in touch ... 

Been gathering things around...  will load up in the morning and head out about noon ...


----------



## floridasteve

Well, shit!  My buddy Tony just told me that unless a miricle occurs at work, he is going to have to work Sat, so won't be able to attend. [emoji]128546[/emoji]

Then I got a call from my mechanic.  He's working on the front end of my '68 Chrysler, and he has a problem and I'm going to have to go over there tomorrow.  Parts for those full size cars are hard to find, so I'll could be on the phone most of the day.

Long and short of it is I probably won't make it tomorrow, but I WILL BE THERE FRIDAY,!!


----------



## dougmays

FloridaSteve said:


> Hmmmm. I don't think Kith and I can handle 10 pounds of chicken. I think I'll freeze those for another time. Maybe we'll slum it and go to Sonnys and let their pit master cook Thursday night. That'll give us a good professional base to compare the rest of y'all efforts against. LOL
> 
> How many are we anticipating for Saturday?
> 
> @JckDanls 07 -- do you have a cell phone yet?


I'm counting 8-9 Saturday


----------



## dougmays

i'm bringing a new game, Can Jam...not sure if any of yall have played it


----------



## dougmays

So i'm debating if i need to haul my trailer smoker down there? It seems like everyone has their own smokers and with a smaller group we arent cook as much food as we do at the November event. I could just bring my new Sweet Smoke Q Juice Can smoker instead, but dont want to leave anyone stranded for cook space. Thoughts?


----------



## JckDanls 07

I'm good on cooking space (2 mini's) ...  see what others say/need  ..

As usual,  you know I'm gonna forget something...  Will one of y'all remember to bring it please ... :biggrin:

See ya there >>>>>> "VROOOOOM VROOOOOM"


----------



## JckDanls 07

A FAN...   y'all might want one in a tent ..


----------



## floridasteve

Doug -- the only thing I'm bring to cook are ribs, and I'll be doing those in my Tall mini.  I'm also bringing my combo pressure/slow cooks to warm the precooked stuff and the rice for Friday.

Keith -- I'm bringing THREE fans!


----------



## dougmays

No trailer it is!Haha

See y'all tomorrow


----------



## dougmays

Hitting the asphalt! One stop at Sam's and heading that way


----------



## orlandosmoking

:popcorn


----------



## BGKYSmoker

JckDanls 07 said:


> NO WAYYYY... geeez.. anybody else gonna bail out on us ??


Sorry

Daughter from ATL is coming down, i dont wanna drag her and 3 kids all over.


----------



## floridasteve

Got home safely.  Came into house, peed, then took 2 hour nap in marvelous bed.  Woke up, emptied cooler and I'm now in my recliner with two dogs on my lap. [emoji]128524[/emoji][emoji]128524[/emoji][emoji]128524[/emoji][emoji]128524[/emoji]

Had a great time!  Looking forward to November already!!













IMG_2714.JPG



__ floridasteve
__ Apr 30, 2017





Doug building his rolled pork












IMG_2713.JPG



__ floridasteve
__ Apr 30, 2017





My ribs after secrete rub, with my mini in background












IMG_2712.JPG



__ floridasteve
__ Apr 30, 2017





Dougs new toy












IMG_2710.JPG



__ floridasteve
__ Apr 30, 2017





Ditto












IMG_2711.JPG



__ floridasteve
__ Apr 30, 2017





Keith's wind proof mini cooking his ribs












IMG_2707.JPG



__ floridasteve
__ Apr 30, 2017





Doug's stuffed pork ready for the smoker












IMG_2700.JPG



__ floridasteve
__ Apr 30, 2017





Dougs stuffed pork ready for the tummy!












IMG_2706.JPG



__ floridasteve
__ Apr 30, 2017





Rib judging












IMG_2708.JPG



__ floridasteve
__ Apr 30, 2017





More judging












IMG_2703.JPG



__ floridasteve
__ Apr 30, 2017





Ans NO, we didn't only ear meat :sausage::sausage:


----------



## nimrod

Ann & I had a great time!!! Many thanks to Keith & Doug for putting it all together & Van for the generous shrimp boil.
It's always great to see everyone and the great smoked foods.Carol went all out with the fantastic breakfasts.Mother nature did her part with  beautiful breeze a good sleeping weather at night. 
Hope to see everyone in Nov.
Craig & Ann.


----------



## carol506

Home, unloaded and John resting his poor knee.  Great time, great food and great friends.

Funny but we managed to get home with no ribs, squirrels must have stolen them.

See everyone in November.


----------



## JckDanls 07

nepas said:


> JckDanls 07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO WAYYYY... geeez.. anybody else gonna bail out on us ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry
> 
> Daughter from ATL is coming down, i dont wanna drag her and 3 kids all over.
Click to expand...


Understandable Rick...  there is always next time ..


----------



## pc farmer

FloridaSteve said:


> Got home safely. Came into house, peed, then took 2 hour nap in marvelous bed. Woke up, emptied cooler and I'm now in my recliner with two dogs on my lap. [emoji]128524[/emoji][emoji]128524[/emoji][emoji]128524[/emoji][emoji]128524[/emoji]
> 
> Had a great time! Looking forward to November already!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2714.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ floridasteve
> __ Apr 30, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doug building his rolled pork
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2713.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ floridasteve
> __ Apr 30, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ribs after secrete rub, with my mini in background
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2712.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ floridasteve
> __ Apr 30, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dougs new toy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2710.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ floridasteve
> __ Apr 30, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2711.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ floridasteve
> __ Apr 30, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith's wind proof mini cooking his ribs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2707.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ floridasteve
> __ Apr 30, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doug's stuffed pork ready for the smoker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2700.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ floridasteve
> __ Apr 30, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dougs stuffed pork ready for the tummy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2706.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ floridasteve
> __ Apr 30, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rib judging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2708.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ floridasteve
> __ Apr 30, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More judging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2703.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ floridasteve
> __ Apr 30, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ans NO, we didn't only ear meat


That looks like a fantastic time. 

I am trying to get a GTG here this fall.


----------



## JckDanls 07

So we had a Pet Emergency we had to leave for Sat. night right after dinner...  Mini (our dog) seems to have gotten pneumonia some how..  I know..  A DOG getting pneumonia ???   She spent the night at the E-Vets in the oxygen cage and got some meds by IV ... She's home now and feeling a lil better ... 

As for the Gathering... With the few we had we still had a great time..  great food... and socializing...  as the others are saying...  can't wait until Nov's Annual Gathering ...  here's the link to the info and dates.. >>>  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/259970/7th-annual-south-florida-gathering-2017-nov-17-18


----------



## HalfSmoked

Glad you all had a great time. Hopping C Farmer gets the one together in his area we've been working on the idea of one for a while. Thanks for some idea's hope you took some notes C Farmer.

Warren


----------



## JckDanls 07

HalfSmoked said:


> :yahoo: Glad you all had a great time. Hopping C Farmer gets the one together in his area we've been working on the idea of one for a while. Thanks for some idea's hope you took some notes C Farmer.
> 
> Warren



Yea HS..  I have been following (reading) Y'alls  thread..  hope something becomes of it... these gatherings are so informative as for learning tricks and techniques ...  as well as new recipes...


----------



## HalfSmoked

Yes I know you have and gave a few bumps thanks for the help. Look under the PA group this is where it is now being worked. I think C Farmer is planning on his place to hold it. We have also started a MD group with no plans right now other than forming the group. Again thanks for the help and any suggestion you could make to help would be greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## SmokinAl

Sounds like you guys had a great time, sorry I had to miss it.

Hope to see you'all in Nov!

Al


----------



## dougmays

Great times everyone!!

@carol506  - I think that squirrel deposited all of the ribs in my cooler! It was a pleasant surprise to open my cooler this AM to a ziplock of ribs....mmmmm

See everyone in Nov!


----------



## dougmays

For anyone that missed it, we have already started discussions for the Annual November Gather here http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/259970/7th-annual-south-florida-gathering-2017-nov-17-18

A Few of us have already booked sites and the gathering site has been booked graciously by @grumpa john  and @carol506

@Tiki Guy  - 121

@dougmays  - 81

@JckDanls 07  - 87

Gathering Site - 86

@carol506/@grumpa john  - 85

....did i miss anyone thus far?


----------



## floridasteve

Sorry to hear about Mini's pheumonia, but REALLY glad to hear she home and on the mend!


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok..  So Mini is back up running around..  chasing squirrels and what not ... Thanks everybody for your concerns


NOW..  to the Gathering...  It seems Jeremy has won the rib contest again...  "AND HE WASN'T EVEN THERE"... 

not really...  Steve (FloridaSteve) was the winner ...  said he used Jeremy's rub though (kindasorta) and foiling concoction...

But anyways...  Congrats Steve on your WIN ...  

Really enjoyed myself..  ate some fantastic food...  and can't wait until Nov.


----------



## floridasteve

JckDanls 07 said:


> ok..  So Mini is back up running around..  chasing squirrels and what not ... Thanks everybody for your concerns
> 
> 
> NOW..  to the Gathering...  It seems Jeremy has won the rib contest again...  "AND HE WASN'T EVEN THERE"...
> 
> not really...  Steve (FloridaSteve) was the winner ...  said he used Jeremy's rub though (kindasorta) and foiling concoction...
> 
> But anyways...  Congrats Steve on your WIN ...
> 
> Really enjoyed myself..  ate some fantastic food...  and can't wait until Nov.



SO glad to hear Mini is back to her old self!  And I'm sure Charlotte is too [emoji]128515[/emoji]

I won't deny my ribs were Jeremy inspired (I hid in the tree and watched him), but my rub is all mine!  I only stole his secrete foiling ingredient. :biggrin:


----------



## bobcats110

Sounds great - I'm in Riverview.  Summer weekends somewhat revolve around the Rays' schedule, so if we can find an open weekend that would be great to meet some folks.


----------

